# In the Middle of...Somewhere [OOC Thread]



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Okay, so I'm looking for some players for a game with a fairly basic concept. All of the characters were aboard a ship traveling across the Great Ocean and, due to the distance, was expected to take multiple stops of the various islands on the way to its final destination, the far-off continent ruled by a large trading Empire. However, before even the halfway point in the journey, the ship was attacked by someone that wasn't able to be identified beyond just another ship...and you were left to swim to a nearby island after your ship was sinking.

The game itself is set in a generic world, and for the purposes of Deities for worship, it will stick to the Core unless a character concept pushes for something outside the Core. Where your character comes from, where they got on the ship, and even where they were actually going I leave to you. In a sense, the campaign world will be a bit of a collaborative effort. However, very little of it will be important to the game, itself, which will be focused on the unknown island on which the players managed to get to.

Style wise, this game will be slanted more towards combat with the players dealing with whatever they happen to find on the island. Roleplaying is definitely encouraged, of course, and I feel it should be said that combat definitely doesn't have to be the answer to everything. I'll be handling the rolls on my end, and if maps or other things are needed, I'll sketch them out one way or another.

I'd like somewhere between 4 and 6 players for this, with the ability to post regularly(daily is preferable, but I know that can be easier said than done).

Character Creation:

-Books: Anything Core Rules is fair game. If you'd like to use anything non-Core, I'm fine with it, but PLEASE clear it with me first. This goes for any classes, PrCs, races, items, spells, etc. I'm pretty much open to most anything out there, but I'd prefer it to be limited to WotC books.

-Stat Generation: You have your choice of a 28 Point Buy or I'll roll 4d6/drop lowest. If you want the rolls, make sure to let me know. 
-Starting Level: 6th
-Starting Gold: Standard
-Alignment: The only restriction here is that the players at least work together. I'd prefer to avoid in-fighting within the party. So Evil characters may be okay, depending on their attitude and the rest of the party.

Character Thread
IC Thread


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

This definitely sounds interesting. Are you looking for character concepts right now or would you like us to fully create them?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This definitely sounds interesting. Are you looking for character concepts right now or would you like us to fully create them?



 Bah. I always miss something.

I would prefer if you threw a concept at me before fully statting it out. Easier on both our ends. And, of course, if you plan to use anything non-Core or want your stats rolled out rather than point buy, helps to let me know.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I would prefer if you threw a concept at me before fully statting it out. Easier on both our ends. And, of course, if you plan to use anything non-Core or want your stats rolled out rather than point buy, helps to let me know.




That's crystal clear! I'll try and shoot something your way within an hour or two if possible!
And just for fun, I'd like for you to roll my stats for me


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Alrighty...good luck!

...

...

Here you go: 11, 16, 10, 12, 14, 16

Seems the d6s are starting out nicely for this one.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

Man, I have a lot of ideas going around, but would you like to roll the dice for me so I know what I am working with?


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alrighty...good luck!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Woo! 35 Point Buy! Looks like luck is on my side tonight!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB:

Okay, lets see if the good luck continues...

17, 6, 16, 10, 12, 11

A bit more random this time, but still not too bad.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

I'm curious if you would allow PrC's from the Complete Scoundrel? I'm looking at either the Mountebank or Master of Many Masks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm curious if you would allow PrC's from the Complete Scoundrel? I'm looking at either the Mountebank or Master of Many Masks.



 Just had a look over them both and I'll allow either.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

Having trouble deciding on a concept.  That six is a killer.  How would you feel about a manipulative Dragonfire adept?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Having trouble deciding on a concept.  That six is a killer.  How would you feel about a manipulative Dragonfire adept?



 Sorry, but I'm going to have to say no to the Dragonfire Adept.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

I'm looking at the Mountebank. I'll do a Human multiclass Bard 1 | Rogue 1 | Mountebank 4, with 1st level feats in Deceitful and Skill Focus (Bluff). Those will allow me to get the 8 ranks in Bluff by the 2nd level.

I haven't fleshed everything out yet, but he's not the most lawful of sorts. He managed to bluff his way on the ship, in order to flee from the law that was pursuing him. He hadn't any idea where he was going, but knew that his overstayed his welcome.

Mechanically, he'll be weapon finessing a rapier when feasible, but he's high in Bluff, Disguise, Knowledge Local, Sleight of Hand, Tumble, and various others.

I'm not sure how well this build will work in this campaign, but I'm not in this to maximize, just have a good time, and I think this build (especially with alter egos) could be quite interesting. If you don't agree, I'll see if I can put something together with the Master of Masks.

EDIT: Better yet, I qualify for Master of Masks my next level, so I might just do that if that's okay.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

ethan:

I like it. Definitely an interesting idea and its good by me. Only thing I can think is just to suggest watching that multiclassing too much. I won't tell you not to, as I like the idea, but it might have adverse affects on your character's effectiveness and...well, survivability.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Hmm.. I'll take a gander at some rolls see If I can base something interesting off them, if you don't mind?


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 12, 2007)

This sounds interesting. Could you throw me out some rolls?  In general I'm looking at something fighteresque, though exactly what form that will take remains to be seen.


----------



## Legildur (May 12, 2007)

AG, I'd like to throw my hat in for a human monk (scholar).  Roll them dice please!!


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

hey, if eveyone else is doing it I'll take some dice rolls too please.

I am thinking maybe a Ranger. I was not going to the final destination.  There was a Safari near one of the stops en route.  I was looking to go there to show my prowess.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Have to say, I love seeing people asking for rolls. Keeping things interesting. Sooo...

Jemal: 12, 6, 11, 10, 16, 17

Blarkon Dragonslayer: 11, 12, 14, 18, 8, 9

Legildur: 12, 6, 14, 11, 15, 11

Mellubb: 15, 12, 15, 12, 8, 9

There we go...dice are definitely looking like they want this game to be interesting. Should be said that we've got 6 people interested now, but I won't be doing final approvals or any of that until we've got concepts and stats nailed down.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 12, 2007)

Well, in a complete turnaround, now I'm thinking about a conjuration-heavy sorcerer, a bit insane, who runs around with a long-suffering fighter cohort/bodyguard.  

For the sorcerer, the following stats: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 19


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ethan:
> 
> I like it. Definitely an interesting idea and its good by me. Only thing I can think is just to suggest watching that multiclassing too much. I won't tell you not to, as I like the idea, but it might have adverse affects on your character's effectiveness and...well, survivability.




I still haven't quite decided whether to stay with Mountebank or move onto Master of Faces. Staying with the Mountebank would just give me more of the same... additional sneak attack, more alter egos, more sidesteps, etc... Master of Faces, while thematically cool, could provide some interesting options. The ones I like initially are Dragon and High Priest, obviously I could choose different depending on what else is in the group and what is needed, but as such, it provides me a little versatility that my otherwise less-than-optimum build denies me.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Well, in a complete turnaround, now I'm thinking about a conjuration-heavy sorcerer, a bit insane, who runs around with a long-suffering fighter cohort/bodyguard.
> 
> For the sorcerer, the following stats: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 19




I like this! I don't know why, but this just sounds like a blast


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

How about a dragon shaman(really want to try one of these)with a dip in marshal? I'd use a couple of feats from draconomicon and races of the dragon as well.  He'd be a green dragon shaman, a hunter who inspires himself and his allies in battle(motivate dex marshal aura).  He is not the brightest, but a good leader.  Lead by example, might makes right kind of leader.  He wa on the boat because he was out to gain revenge on those that killed off some of his friends.  They were on the boat, he killed them, and they threw him in the hold until civilization was reached where justice could be handed down.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Blarkon:

My only concern is the cohort, as it can throw an unexpected wrench into things. Especially when there's already going to be 6 players, adding in another, even a cohort, might make things a bit too easy overall. I'm more on the fence with a cohort than anything, but if the concept can survive with out him, I think it might make things a bit easier overall.

EvolutionKB:

Dragon Shaman/Marshal should be fine. Any feats outside Core you want to use just let me know specifically so I can check on them. Have one concern here, and its the Green Dragon part. With them technically being evil Dragons, you alignment will have to be in step with them. If that can work with the party as a whole, all is well, though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

Alignment wise he'd be LN, one step away from LE.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

The feats I had in mind were lingering and clinging breath from the draconomicon, and entangling breath from Races of the Dragon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The feats I had in mind were lingering and clinging breath from the draconomicon, and entangling breath from Races of the Dragon.



 Those should be fine.

Hmm...with all these AoE type effects, looks like I'll be making us some crude battle maps for combat.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2007)

Hmm, has anyone submitted a druid yet? I'm thinking a savage sort of druid...worshipping totemic spirits, perhaps. Maybe even illiterate just for fun...

Question though: How are you doing wildshape? The new way or the old way? And are you allowing the "shapeshifter" druid variant?

Also, throw some rolls at me, pardner.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm, has anyone submitted a druid yet? I'm thinking a savage sort of druid...worshipping totemic spirits, perhaps. Maybe even illiterate just for fun...
> 
> Question though: How are you doing wildshape? The new way or the old way? And are you allowing the "shapeshifter" druid variant?
> 
> Also, throw some rolls at me, pardner.



 If you mean the erratta for Wildshape, then yes, I'd prefer to stick to that. Course, eratta gives me headaches digging through all of it but ah well. 

As for the shapeshifting variant, I'm going to have to say no to it. Don't kill me. 

Oh...and rolls...

12, 11, 15, 13, 10, 10


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 12, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Blarkon:
> 
> My only concern is the cohort, as it can throw an unexpected wrench into things. Especially when there's already going to be 6 players, adding in another, even a cohort, might make things a bit too easy overall. I'm more on the fence with a cohort than anything, but if the concept can survive with out him, I think it might make things a bit easier overall.




The concept can make it without the cohort, though I don't think a 4th level fighter type is going to have the effect on a EL 6 party you mentioned.  I'd like to use several feats from the Complete Arcane, including Sudden Maximize, Sudden Extend, Weapon Focus(ranged touch) and Split Ray. Basically I'm going to move him from a conjurer to a blast artist, to keep things simple.

I'd also like to use Lesser Orb of Fire, and Orb of Fire, from the Complete Arcane book.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> The concept can make it without the cohort, though I don't think a 4th level fighter type is going to have the effect on a EL 6 party you mentioned.  I'd like to use several feats from the Complete Arcane, including Sudden Maximize, Sudden Extend, Weapon Focus(ranged touch) and Split Ray. Basically I'm going to move him from a conjurer to a blast artist, to keep things simple.
> 
> I'd also like to use Lesser Orb of Fire, and Orb of Fire, from the Complete Arcane book.



 Spells and feats there are fine.

As for the Cohort. True, 4th level won't have that much of an effect, but sometimes just having numbers can really change things. Technically 6 people throws things off as is, and even lower levels after that can be a bit much. Not only that, but it can bog combat down more, and with the way PbPs are...well, its already slow.

I love cohorts, but I see it getting in the way of too many other things for this game. Course, if you're really set on it, I can probably be talked into it.


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

Adam Longstin
Human Ranger 6 
NG
STR 10
DEX 15
CON 12
INT 15
WIS 12
CHA 8

Adam is very full of himself, very arrogant.  He more often than not lets his bravado stop him from making the right decisions.  Though he is very outspoken he is often times abrasive.  He looks for adventure to help him prove himself to others.  He hopes this Safari he is paid so much to attend will bolster his reputation with his colleagues.  They hope it will be a much deserved piece of humble pie.  
He is very much high society with a deep love for nature.  He is an adamant hunter but is always careful not to waste or take too much.  

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2007)

Is there a place for me ? ^^ I like the idea of the game, I always wanted to make some Ship things =D
Is there ok with you if I play a warlock? I have been wanting to play a warlock since I read the class in complete arcana.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 13, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Spells and feats there are fine.
> 
> As for the Cohort. True, 4th level won't have that much of an effect, but sometimes just having numbers can really change things. Technically 6 people throws things off as is, and even lower levels after that can be a bit much. Not only that, but it can bog combat down more, and with the way PbPs are...well, its already slow.
> 
> I love cohorts, but I see it getting in the way of too many other things for this game. Course, if you're really set on it, I can probably be talked into it.




PbP games are slow, it's taken a couple of months for us to finish the first adventure of my own campaign, and that's not completely finished yet.  The cohort idea is one I really like, since it gives the best of both worlds, but I can see this sorcerer wreaking significant havoc all by himself.  And if he's going to be a blaster rather then a mad conjuror type, the cohort isn't really necessary as a straight man, either.


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Legildur: 12, 6, 14, 11, 15, 11



Tough to build a decent monk with those scores (as it would have been with a 28 point build).  Maybe I'll shift to a rogue..... I can't say I've seen anyone else stick their hand up for one of those yet.....


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

Oooh... shiny ship based action! One such game of mine just died, though I was going  crazy conjurer guy there. 

I'd like to propose a swashbuckler (Complete Warrior), though I'd recommend the fixes we made over at Living Eberron (included in the SBLOCK). You can also see what other games I've played in via my signature (if you go to the full sig link and click on Col, you'll see the character I was talking about, though it would be nothing like this one).

I prefer point buy.

[sblock=Living Eberron Swashbuckler]The Swashbuckler base class has the following changes:
D8 Hit Dice
6 Skill points per level
The following are additional class skills: Disguise, Intimidate, Knowledge (nobility & royalty), Ride, and Sleight of Hand
The class ability progression has been modified to use the following (changes in bold):
Weapon Finesse
*Grace +1 (Initiative, Reflex)*
Insightful Strike
*Improved Disarm*
*Graceful Defense (AC, Disarm)*
- 
Acrobatic Charge
Improved Flanking
*Accelerated Tumbling*
*Critical Finesse*
Grace +2, lucky
- 
Acrobatic skill Mastery
Weakening critical
*Improved Insightful Strike*
*Really Lucky*
Slippery Mind
- 
Wounding critical
Grace +3
*Grace* - Adds competence bonus to Initiative as well as Reflex Save.

*Improved Disarm* - As feat, even if swashbuckler doesn't qualify for it normally.

*Graceful Defense* - Grace bonus is also added as a dodge bonus to AC when wearing light or no armor and to disarm attempts/resisting being disarmed when using a finesse weapon.

*Accelerated Tumbling* - When wearing light armor or no armor and not carrying more than a light load, a swashbuckler may Tumble up to their full speed instead of half their speed.

*Critical Finesse* - When wearing light or no armor, and using a finesse weapon, the swashbuckler is considered to have the Improved Critical feat with any finesse weapon he wields.

*Improved Insightful Strike* - A swashbuckler may add their Intelligence bonus (if any) to attack roles to confirm a critical hit with a finesse weapon.

*Really Lucky* - May use luck a second time per day, though only once on any roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 13, 2007)

As a heads up...we're at about 9 interested people here, so I'm going to close recruitment as such. So at this point, once we've got characters well fleshed out enough I'll approve 6 and the other 3 will be alternates in the case of deaths, general dissappearing, etc.

So...

Voda Vosa:

Warlock is fine by me.

stonegod:

If you want to use the Swashbuckler I'd rather stick with the book version. That tweaked version is interesting, but at this point I'd prefer to stick with known quantities on my end. Makes things that much easier, really.

Oh, and technically this isn't ship fighting action. In case I didn't make it clear(and I didn't, now that I re-read), this is post-ship. For the forseeable future of this game, ships will be a dream of the PCs to get off the island they've gotten stuck on.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> 
> If you want to use the Swashbuckler I'd rather stick with the book version. That tweaked version is interesting, but at this point I'd prefer to stick with known quantities on my end. Makes things that much easier, really.



Understood. Will probably then do swash 3/something else 3 as the core swash really has nothing going for it after third (thus the rewrite). Might do rogue if I can get one of those swash/rogue combo feats from complete scoundrel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2007)

Well heres some 'preview' of my character, with 28 points buy. I didn't upgrade the abilities for that reason. I have some questions though, I put the Empower spell-like ability as a feat, I don't know if its ok with you. The sheet is in html format.


----------



## hero4hire (May 13, 2007)

Well if you are still recruiting I would like to make up a cleric who is a travelling missionary, spreading the faith while helping and healing others.

I'll work with whatever you roll for me. 

edit: sorry just noticed you closed recruitment last night.


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As a heads up...we're at about 9 interested people here, so I'm going to close recruitment as such. So at this point, once we've got characters well fleshed out enough I'll approve 6 and the other 3 will be alternates in the case of deaths, general dissappearing, etc.




How fleshed out do you want it.


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2007)

Here's Slim:

[sblock=Slim's Background]Brutus “Slim” Carnation has always been better at being someone other than himself. In time he honed this escapism into a hobby, a talent, and finally an asset. He dabbled some in drama and street performance, yet it was mundane for Slim, not enough thrill involved. Sure, he could make some decent coin if he stayed out in the market all day and juggled, told stories, or even cut a few purses, but it got old for him, and quickly at that. Of course, his shift in professions was facilitated by being caught stealing, but it was less detrimental and more “closing one door while opening another.”

It didn’t hurt that those who caught him were looking for someone with quick hands, and the fact that he could impersonate anyone certainly helped his cause. Over time they honed his abilities, teaching him how to ascertain opportunities and how to capitalize on them. Mundane jobs lined up one after another, and Slim glided through them, conning one person, seducing the next. 

His last task was an immersive one: he was to impersonate an on-site valet at a very wealthy merchant’s estate. Slim infiltrated the position with remarkable ease and continued to learn the routine of the household over the course of a month. When the proper time came, late one evening Slim allowed a small retinue of accomplices into the mansion where they headed straight for the vault. He quickly disabled the trap and entered through the secret door leading in. This much he had studied and prepared diligently, having witnessed it accomplished a few times from the shadows.

However, that is where the familiarity ended. He found himself in another room, without doors or windows, save the one they just entered through. After a few minutes, one of Slim’s partners found a small button in the wall roughly 7 feet up. With joy he pushed it and found to everyone’s horror that the trapdoor snapped shut and the floor started sliding out of the room, under one of the walls. One by one the group fell into the small trap, piling atop each other. Darkness covered them and in no amount of time they were being pulled out of the pit by the city watch, all of them bound and gagged.

Slim, as it would be, was not entirely without luck that evening. As he was being transported to the prison, he managed to break free from his bindings. After doing so, he ran off into the alleyway before any guards realized what had occurred. Recovering quickly they were after him down the alley, but all they could find was a small girl with short hair crying, crying about being lost and wanting her mommy. The guards largely ignored her, having a criminal hiding around. One took the girl to the street and told her to walk away in case anything bad happened in the alley and then the guard proceeded to move down into the alley again… such civil service.

Once in the street, Slim laughed it off and set his partner’s free without letting the guards see. They all proceeded to a tavern and drank and laughed their night’s exploits. However, they all soon found that the wealthy merchant had hired some folks to track them down individually. These folk were less than kind. One by one, those who were captured in the vault went missing. After the first three, the rest were curious and cautious, not knowing what was occurring, until a severed head appeared mounted to a pike in the middle of an alley in a disreputable part of town.

Not wanting to meet the same fate, Slim talked his way onto a ship, bound for new lands, new places. He was able to convince them he was noble and was being sent as a diplomat, so he got very comfortable lodging on the trip.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 13, 2007)

Okay. Couple more things.

As for the amount of fleshing out to get the characters approved, about as much as Mellub put in his should be fine. Once I've got something at least close to that(mostly to get an idea on backgrounds and such), I'll do the approvals on characters from there. So just afew more of those and I'll edit the first post with the characters and alternates listed.

Other thing is the character sheet. I'll set up a Rogue's Gallery thread when we're ready for it, but I'd prefer it if you guys would use the attached sheet and fill in the numbers/info from there. Its the LEW form with a couple minor changes that I've used for years now. Makes things very easy to spot bonus wise and keeps the numbers clear enough. 

So, right now, I'd like to see the main concepts and basic ideas for the characters so I can see what we're all working with.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

A couple of questions
- Are you requiring any single piece of equipment not be more than 1/2 our initial gold?
- How are we doing hit points? 1/2HD rounded down even, 1/2HD rounded up odd or some other?


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

Below is my fleshed out concept: Jan the enslaved gladiator. Was a slave to an elven lord, forced to learn their dextrous fighting style, and escaped when the boat crashed. Is his master still alive? Who knows.

I've included an Advancement section to help w/ the number breakdown. The only non-Core item beside the Swashbuckler class is the elven thinblade (Complete Warror: 1d8 damage rapier-like weapon). Let me know if that is okay. I've used 1/2HD rounded down even, 1/2HD rounded up odd for hitpoints.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jan
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler 3/Fighter 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 21000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 (16p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 31 (6d10-6)
[B]Con:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] NA
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] NA

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +5    +0    +1    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    -1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +5          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
[i]+1 elven thinblade[/i]         +13    1d8+5      18-20x2
mwk dagger                 +12    1d4+4      19-20x2
mwk lt. x-bow              +12    1d8        19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Grace +1, Insightful Strike

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Expertise, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Elven Thinblade), Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Elven Thinblade)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 57       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                   8.5    +4    +2    +14
Climb                       9    +2          +11
Escape Artist             8.5    +4          +12
Jump                        6    +2    +2    +10
Perform (act)               3    -1           +2
Sense Motive                6    -1           +5
Tumble                    8.5    +4    +2    +14
Use Rope                    6    +4          +10

[b]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
[i]+1 elven thinblade[/i]      2400gp    3lb
[i]bracers of armor +1[/i]     1000gp    1lb
[i]gloves of dexterity +1[/i]  4000gp     --
[i]ring of protection +1[/i]   2000gp     --
[i]amulet of nat. arm +1[/i]   2000gp     --
mwk dagger               302gp    1lb
mwk lt. x-bow            335gp    4lb
50 bolts                   5gp    5lb
sunrods (2)                4gp    2lb
belt pouch                 1gp   .5lb
waterskin                  1gp    4lb
silk rope (100ft)         20gp   10lb
4 [i]potions of mage armor[/i]  100gp    --
2 [i]potions of cure mod[/i].   600gp    --
mwk manacles              50gp    2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]33.5lb    [B]Money:[/B] 82gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Almost sickly pale
```
[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Swashbuckler 1* HP: 9 (1d10-1) SP: +28 (4x4+1x4+2x4)
Skill Balance +4, Climb +4, Escape Artist +4, Jump +1, Perform (acting) +3, Sense Motive +4, Tumble +4, Use Rope +4
Abilities: Str 14 (6pts), Dex 18 (16 pts), Con 8 (0pts), Int 14 (0pts), Wis 8 (0pts), Cha 8 (0pts)
Feats: Dodge, Mobility (Human Bonus), Weapon Finesse (Class Bonus)

*L2->Fighter 1* HP: 5 (1d10-1) SP: +5 (2+1+2)
Skill Balance +1cc, Climb +1, Escape Artist +1cc, Jump +1, Tumble +1cc
Feat: Exotic Weapon Prof: Elven Thinblade

*L3->Swashbuckler 2* HP: 6 (1d10-1) SP: +7 (4+1+2)
Skill Balance +1, Climb +1, Escape Artist +1, Jump +1, Sense Motive +1, Tumble +1, Use Rope +1
Feats: Weapon Focus (elven thinblade)
Other: Grace +1

*L4->Fighter 2* HP: 5 (1d10-1) SP: +5 (2+1+2)
Skill Balance +1cc, Climb +1, Escape Artist +1cc, Jump +1, Tumble +1cc
Abilities: +1 Int
Feat: Combat Expertise (Class Bonus)

*L5->Swashbuckler 3* HP: 6 (1d10-1) SP: +7 (4+1+2)
Skill Balance +1, Climb +1, Escape Artist +1, Jump +1, Sense Motive +1, Tumble +1, Use Rope +1
Other: Insightful Strike

*L6->Fighter 3* HP: 5 (1d10-1) SP: +5 (2+1+2)
Skill Balance +1cc, Climb +1, Escape Artist +1cc, Jump +1, Tumble +1cc
Feat: Spring Attack[/sblock]

*Appearance and Personality*
Jan looks to be a hunted man---he has a haggard look on his face, scraggly red hair, and a skin so pale he is either sick of a rare visitor to the sun. His clothes, underneath their soil, are the finest of elven fashion. However, what is most telling are the shorn fragments of well-made manacles still around his wrists---the sign of an ex-slave. His keen blue eyes show the sign of intelligence, he moves with the reflexes of one who has been beaten too many times, and his small frame belies a wiry strength.

Jan is very uncommunicative sort, saying as little as possible. He volunteers nothing about his past by refusing to talk about it. He seems to be an astute judge of character, however, and does not react well to lies or threats.

*Background*
Jan grew is the son of two poor servants of a far-off merchant town, barely eking a living. The boy was always small and frail, though with a keen mind and naughty temperament. This caused him great trouble while in the midst of a prank at his parent's employ---his wily contraption ended up scaring the face on an elven noble's son. Instead of killing him outright, the noble---a noted hater of humans---took the boy into slavery as punishment. In a twisted sort of game, the boy's chaotic streaks were beaten out of him and his natural talents were turned to gladiatorial entertainment. The elven lord had him trained in an exotic, fluid form of elven combat using their trademark thinblades, using the boy's adaptability and malleability to show up his rivals. 

This was Jan's life for countless years. Though he always dreamed up escape, the lord's magic defenses always proved too much for him. However, fate stepped in on a recent sea voyage. Unknown assailants attacked the ship, wrecking it on a foreign shore. Shackled, the young man was left for dead by his master to drown in below-deck. However, Jan was able to free himself and dragged himself ashore, ready to start his new life.

Jan has no idea what happened to his master. He hopes the lord died in the attack, but secretly fears this is not so.

*Tactics*
Elusive combatant---charge in via tumbling/climbing/balancing then use Spring Attack and Mobility to wear down the target. Combat Expertise and _potions of mage armor_ as appropriate for heavy hitters.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> A couple of questions
> - Are you requiring any single piece of equipment not be more than 1/2 our initial gold?
> - How are we doing hit points? 1/2HD rounded down even, 1/2HD rounded up odd or some other?



 Heh, good questions.

I may regret it, but no limits on items on the gold end of things. I'll be nice.

As for HP, I'm an idiot for forgetting this part. To be honest, I prefer rolling for things like this. D&D is all about randomness. HOWEVER, if you all would prefer, we can use the DMG Fixed HP variant.

EDIT: So, on the HP thing...unless anyone specifically is against rolling for it, we'll use the Fixed HP. You have a day to complain before that gets set in stone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2007)

Heres Bonamius the dread, hope you like him. Check him out please Im afraid he has some errors I cant see.



```
[B]Name:[/B] Bonamius
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral evil
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B]
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 42 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +5    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                            [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                       5    +0          +5

[B]Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crosbow heavy             +9     1d10          19-20x2
Quarterstaff                 +4     1d6/1d6      20x2
Morningstar                  +5     1d8            20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Infernal, Abysal

[B]Abilities:[/B] Endrich blast  (3d6),  Detect  magic, Damage  reduction,  Deceive  item
	
[B]Feats:[/B] Spell penetration, Greater spell penetration, Point black shot, Rapid shot.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Use Magic Device             3    +4          +7
Spellcraft                        2    +1          +3
Intimidate                       4    +4          +8
Jump                              2    +0          +2
Knowledge(arcana)           2    +1          +3
Disguise                          4    +4          +8
Concentration                  6    +1          +7
Bluff                               4    +4          +8

[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Mastercraft Morningstar         308gp                   
Mastercraft heavy crosbow     350gp
+1 Chain shirt                     2100gp   
Clothings                   
Cloack of Charisma +2          4000gp  
Gloves of dexterity +2          4000gp
ring of protection +1            2000gp
Tent                                     10gp
Bedroll                                    1gp
Blanquet                                 5sp
Trail rations                             5sp
Rope hemp
Fishhook  
4 potions Cure Light Wounds      200gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B] 500
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           1-33  34-66 67-100 100

[b]Spell DC:[/b] 4 (feat) + 2 (Cha) + Spell Level

 [/B]Invocations:
               Least:[/B] Frightfull Blast, Eldrich apear, Entropic warding
              [B]Lesser[/B]: Brimstone blast 

[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 1.8 meters
[B]Weight:[/B] 60 kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] red
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] withe

[B]Appearance:[/B] 
Bonamius is somehow tall, and skinny , with penetrating red eyes. His hands are thin and fast. He is very thoughtfull and speculative, and never take others ideas lightly without questioning. His eldrich blasts are used very usually, agains enemies, against stubborn objects which seems not to be in the correct place, and anything that Bonamius think must be destroyed. His evil side is strong, making him a dreadfull rival. 

[B]Background:[/B] 
Born and left alone in a temple of Baccob, Bonamius was given to a humble family when he was a baby. He grew fast and his adoptive family started to see his true nature. The merciless young Bonamius learned to make magic trics and used them with evil purpouses. He shooted birds, cats and anything that moves with his eldrich blast. Soon enough the youngster flee his home, looking for something more than a pathetic farm, and start traveling with no defined goal. His life at the moment was nothing but mercenary jobs, years of isolation, and self-retention in wizards librarys. He learned by himself, the only intewraction with other people usualy involves bluffing, lies or intimidation.
```


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> EDIT: So, on the HP thing...unless anyone specifically is against rolling for it, we'll use the Fixed HP. You have a day to complain before that gets set in stone.



I'm confused... do you mean we will used Fixed _unless_ someone complains or the other way around? I'd prefer fixed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm confused... do you mean we will used Fixed _unless_ someone complains or the other way around? I'd prefer fixed.



I meant random unless. But  there's the one against it so we'll just go ahead and use Fixed as it is in the DMG. 

So...


```
HD                    d4    d6    d8    d10    d12
HP At Even Levels      2     3    4      5      6
HP At Odd Levels       3     4    5      6      7
```


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2007)

Allright, I think I'm gonna drop back and let others have a go since there's so much interest.  I'm in several games on here, as well as DMing 3 epic and 1 normal game, and I'll be short on time for the next week or so anyways, so have fun, guys!


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2007)

Can someone remind me of starting gold for 6th? don't have books at work...


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Can someone remind me of starting gold for 6th? don't have books at work...



13k.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> 13k.



Thanks Stonegod.

AMG, I've got two feats from PHBII I would like to use for my Rogue:

[sblock=Dead-eye Shot]Prereq: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, BAB +4, sneak attack or skirmish ability.
Benefit: Use Ready action to fire ranged weapon when opponent struck in melee by ally.  Opponent then has no Dex bonus to AC against that shot.[/sblock][sblock=Crossbow Sniper]Prereq: Weapon Focus (any crossbow), BAB +1.
Benefit: Add half Dex bonus to damage and range for Sneak Attack extended to 60ft for the crossbow with which you take Weapon Focus.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 15, 2007)

If there's still some space (as an alt?) I'd like you to roll some dice


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (May 15, 2007)

Alright, here's a first pass on the sorcerer
*
Valmun Ourigan*
[sblock]
Valmun Ourigan
Medium-size Male Human
Sorcerer 6
Chaotic Good
Hit Dice: (6d4)+6 
Hit Points: 22 

Abilities
STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14(+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 11 (+0)
WIS 9(-1)
CHA 21 (+5) 

Initiative: +2
Speed: Walk 30 ft
AC: 12 (17 w/shield spell and cat’s grace)
Flatfooted: 10
Touch: 12
BAB: +3
Attacks: Heavy Mace (Masterwork) +3, Hvy Crossbow (Masterwork) +6, Ranged Touch +7
Damage: Heavy Mace (Masterwork) 1d8-1, Hvy Crossbow(Masterwork) 1d10
Vision: Normal
Saves: Fortitude: +3, Reflex: +4, Will: +4

Feats: Weapon Focus (Ranged Spells), Ranged Spell Specialization, Sudden Extend, Sudden Maximize
Skills (27 skill points)
Concentration (CON) 9 ranks +10
Bluff (CHA) 9 ranks +14
Spellcraft (INT) 9 ranks +9

Spells
Cantrips(6 per day, DC 15): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Mending, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st level (7 per day, DC 16): Lesser Orb of Acid, Shield, Magic Missile, Charm Person
2nd level (6 per day, DC 17): Protection from Arrows, Scorching Ray
3rd level (4 per day, DC 18): Ray of Exhaustion

Magic Items
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000 gp)
Wand of Cat’s Grace 50ch (4,500 gp)
Handy Haversack (2,000 gp)
4 potions Cure Light Wounds (200 gp)
4 potions Mage Armor (200 gp)

Other Notable Equipment
Masterwork Heavy Mace (312 gp)
Masterwork Heavy  Crossbow (350gp)
Dagger (2gp)

Misc. Gear
Bedroll (1sp)
2 Winter Blankets (1gp)
10 Candles (1 sp)
10 flasks (3sp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
Iron Pot (5sp)
2 Belt Pouches (2gp)
20 days Rations (10gp)
200’ silken rope (40 gp)
Grappling hook (1gp)
2 lbs. Soap (1gp)
Shovel (2gp)
Tent (10gp)
3 Waterskins (3gp)

Special Gear
2 Anti-Toxin (100 gp)
50 Sunrods (100 gp)
100 Tindertwig (100 gp)
3 Explorer’s Outfits (30 gp)
1 Cold Weather Outfit (8gp)
1 Spell Component Pouch (5 gp)

Coin
100 pp
10 gp
1 sp

Background
Valmun comes from the eastern parts of the Great Empire. He grew up on the streets of a large city, where he learned to lie and put up a good front, to cover his relative physical frailty, and to get him out of the trouble his lack of common sense occasionally got him into.

As his sorcerous powers began to develop, Valmun managed to get himself into a group of neophyte adventurers, leaving his home and never going back. He never was trained formally, learning as he went along. Eventually he got something of a reputation as a monster killer, especially of trolls, which he took a certain perverse pleasure in roasting. 

Recently, he took a commission for a lordling in the western islands, to help clear out a lair of goblins.  The expedition was successful, and he was taking ship back to the empire when the attack took place.

Description
Valmun is a very handsome, charismatic man. He is of average height, though a bit thin. He wears a rather flamboyant crimson cloak, and his black hair is long and flowing, his goatee neatly shaped and trimmed. His green eyes are usually sparkling with amusement, perhaps at some private joke he is playing on the world.

Personality
He loves to tell tall tales, and is always amused when people believe them, which happens fairly often. He is a very accomplished liar. Otherwise he is quite friendly, laughing a lot, since he finds many things very amusing.  Laws and rulers, in particular, tend to make him chuckle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2007)

Unless I'm counting wrong here, we've got 5 characters mostly worked out in one form or another right now. To get things moving as fast as is possible with PbP games, I'd like to get our party approved and at least know who we're working with by tomorrow. So its a bit of a jump, but I don't want us sitting around trying to figure things out for too long here...but we'll have the group mostly ready by tomorrow, then.

As for other things...

The characters I'm seeing right now, be they stats or backgrounds, are looking good. One way or another, we're going to have an interesting group stuck together. 

_Stonegod:_

Just wanted to mention that the thinblade is fine.

_Legildur:_

Those feats are good.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2007)

I'm gonna hafta bow out of this one. Sorry!


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> _Stonegod:_
> 
> Just wanted to mention that the thinblade is fine.



Coolio. I moved his +1 @ 4th from Dex to Int for future consideration.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2007)

Did you want me to make up my finished character now, or wait until the final party is chosen?


----------



## Mellubb (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I am dropping out.  No hard feelings.  Everyone have fun.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Did you want me to make up my finished character now, or wait until the final party is chosen?



 At this point, with the people that have decided to bow out...we're at an even 6.

So, for those still here, go ahead and make the characters fully and we'll get started as soon as possible.


----------



## ethandrew (May 16, 2007)

I haven't fully finished equipment or anything, nor personality or appearance, but here's what I do have for my character:

Brutus “Slim” Carnation
[sblock=Slim]
Male Human Bard 1 | Rogue 1 | Mountebank 4
Alignment: CN

Abilities: 
STR - 11 
DEX - 14 
CON - 12
INT - 16
WIS - 10
CHA - 17

HP: 5d6 + 12
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +2

AC: 1? (+? Armor, +2 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 3
Reflex: 7
Will: 3

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +4/+6/+4

Weapons:
Rapier…

Class Abilities:
-Tongue of the Devil
-Alter Ego
-Sideslip
-Bardic Music
-Bardic Knowledge
-Countersong
-Fascinate
-Inspire Courage +1
-Sneak Attack +2d6
-Trapfinding

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

Skills:
Balance – 4 (2 Dex + 2 Synergy)
Bluff – 18 (9 Ranks + 3 Cha + 3 Skill Focus + 3 Int Bonus)
Diplomacy – 5 (3 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Disguise – 16 (9 Ranks + 3 Cha + 2 Deceitful + 2 Synergy)
Escape Artist – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Forgery – 5 (3 Int + 2 Deceitful)
Gather Information – 5 (3 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Hide – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Intimidate – 5 (3 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Jump – 2 (0 Str + 2 Synergy)
Knowledge Local – 12 (9 Ranks + 3 Int)
Listen – 5 (5 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Move Silently – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Perform Comedy – 11 (5 Ranks + 3 Cha + 3 Skill Focus)
Search – 4 (1 Rank + 3 Int)
Sense Motive – (9 Ranks + 0 Wis)
Sleight of Hand – 13 (9 Ranks + 2 Dex + 2 Synergy)
Spellcraft – 4 (7 Ranks + 3 Int)
Spot – 0 (0 Wis)
Tumble – 11 (9 Ranks + 2 Dex)
Use Rope – 4 (2 Dex + 2 Synergy)

Feats:
Skill Focus (Bluff)
Skill Focus (Perform)
Deceitful
Weapon Finesse

Languages:
Common
??
??
??

[sblock=Equipment]
Cost Weight
…more to come[/sblock]

[sblock=Physical Appearance] 
...more to come
Age: 22
Height: 5’3”
Weight: 122
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Brutus “Slim” Carnation has always been better at being someone other than himself. In time he honed this escapism into a hobby, a talent, and finally an asset. He dabbled some in drama and street performance, yet it was mundane for Slim, not enough thrill involved. Sure, he could make some decent coin if he stayed out in the market all day and juggled, told stories, or even cut a few purses, but it got old for him, and quickly at that. Of course, his shift in professions was facilitated by being caught stealing, but it was less detrimental and more “closing one door while opening another.”

It didn’t hurt that those who caught him were looking for someone with quick hands, and the fact that he could impersonate anyone certainly helped his cause. Over time they honed his abilities, teaching him how to ascertain opportunities and how to capitalize on them. Mundane jobs lined up one after another, and Slim glided through them, conning one person, seducing the next. 

His last task was an immersive one: he was to impersonate an on-site valet at a very wealthy merchant’s estate. Slim infiltrated the position with remarkable ease and continued to learn the routine of the household over the course of a month. When the proper time came, late one evening Slim allowed a small retinue of accomplices into the mansion where they headed straight for the vault. He quickly disabled the trap and entered through the secret door leading in. This much he had studied and prepared diligently, having witnessed it accomplished a few times from the shadows.

However, that is where the familiarity ended. He found himself in another room, without doors or windows, save the one they just entered through. After a few minutes, one of Slim’s partners found a small button in the wall roughly 7 feet up. With joy he pushed it and found to everyone’s horror that the trapdoor snapped shut and the floor started sliding out of the room, under one of the walls. One by one the group fell into the small trap, piling atop each other. Darkness covered them and in no amount of time they were being pulled out of the pit by the city watch, all of them bound and gagged.

Slim, as it would be, was not entirely without luck that evening. As he was being transported to the prison, he managed to break free from his bindings. After doing so, he ran off into the alleyway before any guards realized what had occurred. Recovering quickly they were after him down the alley, but all they could find was a small girl with short hair crying, crying about being lost and wanting her mommy. The guards largely ignored her, having a criminal hiding around. One took the girl to the street and told her to walk away in case anything bad happened in the alley and then the guard proceeded to move down into the alley again… such civil service.

Once in the street, Slim laughed it off and set his partner’s free without letting the guards see. They all proceeded to a tavern and drank and laughed their night’s exploits. However, they all soon found that the wealthy merchant had hired some folks to track them down individually. These folk were less than kind. One by one, those who were captured in the vault went missing. After the first three, the rest were curious and cautious, not knowing what was occurring, until a severed head appeared mounted to a pike in the middle of an alley in a disreputable part of town.

Not wanting to meet the same fate, Slim talked his way onto a ship, bound for new lands, new places. He was able to convince them he was noble and was being sent as a diplomat, so he got very comfortable lodging on the trip.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality] 
...more to come[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2007)

I think Bonamius is ready, background and pc sheet. Im eager to start ^^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 16, 2007)

Okay guys, have a character thread set up so please post your stats and all that fun stuff here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3525579#post3525579

Also make sure to use the character sheet linked above. Everyone using the same thing will make it much easier to check the stats for any errors and just general everything.  I'll start taking a look at the specifics and checking for errors as they get posted into that thread, and we'll get started asap.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

Just wanted to get the okay on a feat and magic items before I post my total character.  The feat is steadfast determination from PHB2 and the item is Steadfast boots from the magic item compendium.  What about the Dragonsprit Cincture?  It gives another die of damage to my breath weapon as well as increasing the DC if I hold a weapon that does damage of the same type as my breath.  I'll use it with the least crystal of acid assault(also from the MIC).  I'll probably have more item questions as I try and spend all that gp.   Also I was curious if I could take a Dragon Shaman alternate class feature from Dragon Magic, it gives you a Dragonfire adept least invocation(I'd choose the Beguiling Influence, which is the same as the warlock's of the same name from CA) in exchange for your fifth draconic aura.  I posted my character, assuming you okay everything above, I'll make changes as necessary.  So what do you say?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

Why do everyone have cool stuff, and lots of spent gold and I have just a studded leather a crosbow and a quarterstaff?
and attributes like 20 or so... I think I miss something...


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Why do everyone have cool stuff, and lots of spent gold and I have just a studded leather a crosbow and a quarterstaff?
> and attributes like 20 or so... I think I miss something...



6th lvl PC have 13000gp to start with, unlike a first level character. Thus, we have appropriate equipment for 6th level. The high stats also go along w/ that since we have stat boosting items.

Your warlock should have similar equipment, so feel free to purchase anything our DM permit.


----------



## Legildur (May 17, 2007)

AMG,

Sorry about the delay.  I have the shell of 'Yarra' for you to review before I post it into the RG and flesh it out some more.

Regards

[sblock=Yarra]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Yarra
[B]Class:[/B] Rog5/Ftr1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Med
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 21,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 32 (5d6+1d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4    +1    +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0    +1    +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Light Crossbow        +10      1d8+3     19-20/x2
short sword               +4      1d6+0     19-20/x2
dagger                    +4      1d4+0     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, ?, ?.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +3d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge.

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Crossbow Sniper, Dead-eye Shot, Precise Shot,
Weapon Focus (light crossbow).

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 93       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                       6    +4    +2    +12
Climb                         8    +0          +8
Disable Device                9    +2    +2    +13
Escape Artist                 8    +4          +12
Hide                          8    +4
Jump                          5    +0    +2    +7
Listen                        8    +0          +8
Move Silently                 8    +4          +12
Open Lock                     8    +4    +2    +14
Search                        9    +2    +5    +16
Spot                          8    +0          +8
Tumble                        8    +4    +2    +14

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B] 13,000gp
+1 Light Crossbow         XXcp   XXlb
Mithral shirt             XXsp   XXlb
Gloves of Dexterity +2    XXgp   XXlb
Cloak of Protection +1    XXgp   XXlb
Ring of Sustenance        XXgp   XXlb
Goggles of Minute Seeing  XXgp   XXlb
Potion of Invisibility    XXgp   XXlb
Potion of CLW             XXgp   XXlb
Potion of CLW             XXgp   XXlb
Thieve's Tools masterwork 100gp  2lb
XXXX                      XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                      XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                      XXgp   XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 350gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX


[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX

[B]Appearance:[/B] XXXX

[B]Background:[/B] Idle an unemployed, Yarra slipped into a life of petty crime through boredom and necessity. His activities did come to the attention of the local guild, who, seeing his potential, took him under their wing and groomed him in the way of the street. As his prowess increased, he eventually started to take control of some of the missions the guild undertook. And Yarra would use his skills to cover his charges from interference, particularly if they were caught in the act. As the Guild's power increased, they increasingly turned to more violent jobs, which sat poorly with the still young Yarra. And while he hasn't taken the final step, he is certainly looking for a way to leave his youth behind.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

Done! I have added som stuf and changed some feats, I hope its ok now


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2007)

Alrighty, going over the characters now...

_Bonamius (Voda Vosa):_
-XP: 15,000
-HP: Should be 27 (6d6+6)
-Damage Reduction: 1/Cold Iron
-AC: Needs the +1 from the Ring of Protection to make it 20.
-Invocation DC: +4 Cha bonus instead of +2.

Rest of it looks good to me.

_Valmun Ourigan (Blarkon Dragonslayer):_
-HP: I came up with 21 rather than 22.

That's all I can see.

_Jan (stonegod):_
-XP: 15000 rather than 21000

That's it.

_Brutus "Slim" Carnation (ethandrew):_
-XP: 15000
-HP: 33 (6d6+12)
-Spells: Need to select the 4 0-level Bard spells known.

The rest is good.

_Victor Rizkad (EvolutionKB):_
-XP: 15000
-HP: Came out as 62 for me rather than 66.

Everything else looks good.

_Yarra (Legildur):_
-Could you post him over in the character thread? 
-HP: I came up with 29, not 32.
-Languages: Still have 2 to select.
-Items: No gold listed with the items...but I'll take your word for it with 350g left. 


And that's all I can see. I think, overall, the HP changes were popping up because of how it was worded. The even/odd switch is for overall level, so even if you multiclass into something at level 2(and gain the 1st level of the class), you get the EVEN number of HP not the ODD.

Does that makes sense? 

Oh, and once we've got things cleaned up and such, we're ready to go. So...will have the IC Thread going tomorrow or the next day...aiming for tomorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2007)

Cool! Cant wait to start!   I  have never played a warlock =) 
1 Question... Its quite embarasing, do warlocks have unlimited use of the eldrich blast? I got that idea from complete arcana, but I dont want to start blasting things thinking I can use it every time I need, and then come to know that theres restricted amounts of uses


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Cool! Cant wait to start!   I  have never played a warlock =)
> 1 Question... Its quite embarasing, do warlocks have unlimited use of the eldrich blast? I got that idea from complete arcana, but I dont want to start blasting things thinking I can use it every time I need, and then come to know that theres restricted amounts of uses



 Just re-read the information on the class to make sure my instinct was right...and both yours and mine are unless I'm reading it wrong. The blast is unlimited use. It doesn't explicitly say that in the description, but since it doesn't say it IS restricted...then its not.


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just re-read the information on the class to make sure my instinct was right...and both yours and mine are unless I'm reading it wrong. The blast is unlimited use. It doesn't explicitly say that in the description, but since it doesn't say it IS restricted...then its not.



All warlock abilities are that way, though some have restrictions (i.e., you can only charm one creature at a time, etc., etc.). Warlocks go all day, but do not have the versatility of a wiz/sorc.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2007)

Great then, I just wanted to know certanly. The complete arcane says "Eldrich blast, used at will" But its not much enlightning


----------



## Legildur (May 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> _Yarra (Legildur):_
> -Could you post him over in the character thread?
> -HP: I came up with 29, not 32.
> -Languages: Still have 2 to select.
> ...



That's exactly what I did, but I now get 31 hit points.

<char level/hps gained/class level>

1/6/Rog1
2/3/Rog2
3/4/Rog3
4/3/Rog4
5/4/Rog5
6/5/Ftr1

Total 25 base hps +6 for Con 12 (+1) = 31.

Yarra the Watchful posted to RG.

I'll update gold costs/weight when I can. I'll be using the remaining 350gp to buy mundane gear (not already purchased) and some alchemical items.

Edit: Any restriction on what might be appropriate languages to take?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 18, 2007)

My hp:

Dragon Shaman1: 10
DS2:+5
DS3:+6
DS4:+5
DS5:+6
Marshal1:+4
HP from Con:+30
Equals:66
Right?

I prefer the "simple" exp method.  I used to total it until I my buddy switched our group over.  The way it works is once you level you start at 0.  To get the next level you need your current level in exp times 1000 to level.  Thus at level 6 we have 0 exp, and will need 6000 exp to level.  It is easy to keep track how far away from leveling you are, as well as keeping math mistakes down.  It you want to switch to totaling it, but I think this way is better.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2007)

On the note of HP:

My brain exploded and I can account for the errors easily now. Didn't use max for the first dice when going over them. So, just to make sure we're all on the same page, going to re-add up all of them and double check that my brain is, in fact, working again.

_Bonamius:_ 29
_Valmun Ourigan:_ 22
_Jan:_ 31
_Brutus "Slim" Carnation:_ 29
_Victor Rizkad:_ 66
_Yarra the Watchful:_ 31

Okay...there we go, I can count again. Sorry for that. 

Legildur:

Since I'm keeping the world generic(from the start, at least), language choice is up to you.

EvolutionKB:

The problem with that method is that anything that costs XP to use can become problematic. Now, this requires crafting feats and such, but still, ANY XP cost becomes a headache otherwise, so I'd really rather just stick to the core on this one.


----------



## ethandrew (May 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> _Brutus "Slim" Carnation (ethandrew):_
> -XP: 15000
> -HP: 33 (6d6+12)
> -Spells: Need to select the 4 0-level Bard spells known.
> ...




Edited! Thanks. Ready to go!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2007)

Are we all humans or I ´m mistaken?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2007)

I am human.  I might try and work it into my forthcoming background about becoming a Dragonborn.  What do you say Ankh-Morpork Guard?  In addition, I missed a requirement of one of my feats(entangling breath:  the dragonblood subtype).  I changed it to clinging breath.


----------



## Legildur (May 21, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Are we all humans or I ´m mistaken?



Human for Yarra - I like humans anyway, but the extra feat and skill points (and no ability penalties) made it an attractive race.


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

I think this is the first time I've ever been in a campaign where every character is a human.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

Me too, it will generate some good roll oportunitis when interactin with other races I guess.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2007)

Okay...IC thread is now up! So head over to this thread and post away.

And as a heads up, this coming weekend I'll be out of town. I should still have access to the net, so it shouldn't get in the way of me posting, but just wanted to let you guys know. 

Evolution: Going to say no to the Dragonborn for the moment. I'll give it some more thought over time, but I'd rather us see where things go with this overall first.


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa,

The Warlock's Eldritch Blast requires a Standard Action and is resolved through a ranged touch attack. You can blast only once per round, irrespective of BAB, feats, or effects (such as Haste).

But you can do it every round, all day......


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

Roger that. I will be modifing my sheet acordinly to this info.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 22, 2007)

Yep, that is correct, and I apologize for not catching that earlier. Though I'm glad it was caught early like this.  Just to make sure, I'll go over the characters one more time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

I saw on complete arcana that weapon focus can be aplied to ranged attack-like spells. Is that the case with the eldrich blast?


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Yes, it is a ranged attack.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

> The Warlock's Eldritch Blast requires a Standard Action and is resolved through a ranged touch attack. You can blast only once per round, irrespective of BAB, feats, or effects (such as Haste).




True for the most part, quicken SLA(EB) will let you get off the basic EB once you are high enough level.  The invocation Eldritch Glaive lets you make as many attacks with your EB as your BAB allows as a full round action(great for warlock/cleric/eldritch disciples with Divine Power).  On another note, I just played the above build and had of a great time with it, especially when combined with hellfire warlock.

If you want more feat recommendations, I would go with empower SLA over weapon focus.  If not that, then I would choose Psionic Shot


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2007)

Just wanted to mention again that I'll be out of town this weekend, starting tomorrow(Friday).

I'll be back either Sunday or Tuesday, depending, but I will try my best to get a post in.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just wanted to mention again that I'll be out of town this weekend, starting tomorrow(Friday).
> 
> I'll be back either Sunday or Tuesday, depending, but I will try my best to get a post in.




Make sure that you have a blast! I think one more post would be able to sustain us through the weekend as this game seems to be rolling along nicely with character interaction.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't get a post in while away, guys...but good news is, I'm back again.


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Hooraaaay! I knew you'd be out of town, as per your post a couple days ago, so no harm!


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

Evolution- Would that +3 Dex bonus add onto my weapon finesse at all? That'd be pretty handy!


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Evolution- Would that +3 Dex bonus add onto my weapon finesse at all? That'd be pretty handy!



Nope. It does add to things like Move Silently, and to your Dex mod if using it to resist a trip, but not Weapon Finesse.  Not sure about Reflex saves, but I'd say yes.


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Nope. It does add to things like Move Silently, and to your Dex mod if using it to resist a trip, but not Weapon Finesse.  Not sure about Reflex saves, but I'd say yes.




Got it. I imagine this is a Marshall ability? Is it continuous or an x/day thing?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

What about my eldrich blast?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 31, 2007)

By my reading of it "skills and ability checks" wouldn't count towards attacks as mentioned before. But i'd also say it doesn't add to Reflex saves as that's technically a saving throw and not an ability check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2007)

Just for some graphyc details, this picture represents Bonamius, More or less. Without the creepy looking face that is XD


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2007)

A quick question on style for you guys...nothing really important but more me just getting curious.

For my combat posts, I'm going with a "All combat info before the post". So all attacks, etc, are there...and then the actual actions beyond the mechanics are in the post after the sblock.

My question is, would you guys rather I do this another way? i.e. Action for one character, then the description, then the next action, etc...or possibly all the actions at the END of the post, with the descriptions at the front.

Like I said, nothing too big, but I got curious of how you guys would prefer it, if any preference even exists.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Description and then mechanic may be nice too, I mean, for the sake of the roll playing


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

I like everything together.  Less scrolling that way.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2007)

Mechanics first for ROLL playing and description first for ROLE playing  

Description first with mechanics in sblock suits me fine, but I read both anyway, so I'm happy with the status quo.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry about the disappearance for the last couple of days. Out of town stuff came up with short notice.

However, I am now back and hopefully that won't happen again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2007)

Just in case you guys didn't notice, since Voda Vosa mentioned he'll have limited access for who knows how long, kind of pushing his character into the background. Things should be fine without him, but I'd rather just gloss over it than kill him off or NPC him.

Though if you guys would really prefer me to NPC him, I can, just not a big fan of GM-played characters in the party...especially since its one more thing to think about. 

Also, have to say I love seeing Victor put his shield on the two little guys.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 22, 2007)

Blarkon's been MIA a week now, so Valmun's action might be a while.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on that...

If there's nothing by tomorrow, I'll go ahead and skip him over. That drops us to 4 active players, but that should be fine. If it goes any lower, I'll NPC and/or re-recruit a couple others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I'm back on guys! Its been a hell these two past month, but I'm trying to pull myself out of the mess, and I realy need this kind of entretaiment. I'm happy my char hasn't been killed hehe. As soon as I get a good to go I'll start posting again, after reading the on character post. Salud!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 30, 2007)

Wanted to give you guys a heads up that I may be a bit slow in posting for the next week or so.

Life's going to be pretty busy here, but I'll do my best to get in posts as often as I can.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 10, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Wanted to give you guys a heads up that I may be a bit slow in posting for the next week or so.
> 
> Life's going to be pretty busy here, but I'll do my best to get in posts as often as I can.



Its been more than a few few days, now. Just checking to see if this is still alive.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope so, Bonamius still wishing to blow things up =D


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

AMK's been around but not responded, so I'm assuming this is dead. See you around.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> AMK's been around but not responded, so I'm assuming this is dead. See you around.



I just keep tabs through my subscriptions. If it picks up again, that'll be great.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, was a nice game


----------

